# If only I could prove it was you..............!!!!



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Coz if I could prove it, I'd not be held responsible for my actions :evil: :evil: :evil:

Got back to the car tonight only to discover that the rear wing now has a 'handbag' scratch!!!!








I always park in such a way that pedestrains would be unlikely to try to squeeze past - I was obviously wrong this morning :x. I can't believe how pi$$ed off I am! Even driving home with the roof down didn't help . I've already had some practice with a touch-up brush and I know I'm crap at it so now I'm really really really pi$$ed!

Hev x
- oh, and yet another pair of tights hit the bin too!  :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Vodka will help and screaming like a Siren.

I had my TT scratched 3 times, some people are evil.

Once I actually saw the person do it! I was having a drink ( vodka) in a bar and looking admiring down at my TT parked below and a woman walked up to it and deliberately scratched it with handbag! Worse thing was, I couldn't do a thing about it :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

OK no flippancy for this thread! Real bummer, sorry to hear!

:x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Is it down to the primer or will it polish out ?
Gutted for you


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Totally crap..people are just such [email protected]@kers... :evil:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks guys :?



Wallsendmag II said:


> Is it down to the primer or will it polish out ?
> Gutted for you


I have no idea, I've PM'd Jac-in-a-box for advise - I'm hoping Swissol magic will do the trick :? - guess you can cast an eye over it next weekend



jacTT225 said:


> OK no flippancy for this thread! Real bummer, sorry to hear!


cheers - feel free to go for it on the other one :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Bloodly people have no respect for others :evil: :evil:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

gutted for you Hev hope Dave can work his magic on it.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Vodka will help and screaming like a Siren.
> 
> I had my TT scratched 3 times, some people are evil.
> 
> Once I actually saw the person do it! I was having a drink ( vodka) in a bar and looking admiring down at my TT parked below and a woman walked up to it and deliberately scratched it with handbag! Worse thing was, I couldn't do a thing about it :?


Always good to turn the other cheek, you never know when there might be CCTV eh Lisa?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Is it down to the primer or will it polish out ?
> ...


I'll bring the scratch x :?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

That yellow paint's a bummer too, she must have been really proud of her work to do that :?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Really sorry to hear about this, Hev. 

Lets hope Dave can do something with it.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

What is bugging me even more is the fact that I had it looking stunning at the beginning of the week - the paint reflected like glass. I'm hoping that because I put polish and wax on a few days ago that I might have damage limitation ............... but hey, I'm clutching at straws :?



mike_bailey said:


> That yellow paint's a bummer too, she must have been really proud of her work to do that :?


 :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Vodka will help and screaming like a Siren.
> ...


 

I was REALLY mad that time. Less said about that one the better.

( but I did feel much much better afterwards)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> I was REALLY mad that time. Less said about that one the better.
> 
> ( but I did feel much much better afterwards)


go on ........... spill the beans ........... we won't tell :wink:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry to see the damage Hev................. barstewards :evil: , hope Dave can help


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gutted for you I am sure Dave can fix it


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

:x - Bad luck. I know how you feel.

Hope it gets sorted.

Cheers

James


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well, spoke to Dave today (whilst on his tour), made a trip to Halfords as per his instructions, did as I was told ............................ noy sodding joy 

Looks like I'm gonna have to speak nicely to the dent folk at Gaydon :?

Hev x


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

What about speaking to the nice chips away type mannie. He might be able to help.... Failing that I know a man who can at Dundee Audi!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

PR said:


> What about speaking to the nice chips away type mannie. He might be able to help.... Failing that I know a man who can at Dundee Audi!!


It's gonna have to be down that road Dear ........................ hmmmmm, the car is due for a service soon so maybe if I flutter my eyelashes ...........

Hev x
<hey, is that the same man I know?! :wink:>


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

This may be the same man as I know, but my car came back very sparkly and shiny today, so you never know.... Might be worth a word and a bottle of vino tinto!!


----------

